

Why Crappy Developers Are More Productive - jlukanta
https://medium.com/@sachagreif/why-crappy-developers-are-more-productive-5f24a2040c54

======
headcanon
Good points, but a very important part of being a 'good' developer is
prioritizing goals based on relative impact, and ultimately Getting Things
Done. 'Sharpening the axe' and programming for its own sake is great, but when
it gets in the way of your overall goals, then it becomes a self-indulgent
hobby.

------
kayman
I disagree. It's like saying crappy musicians make better music.

Development is means to an end. The better you know your tools the more
productive you'll be. Its true with anything.

------
skuunk1
I would argue that crappy developers are more productive "initially" but in
the longer term may end up with unmanageable code bases that will slow them
down.

That being said, one can also spend so much time writing "perfect" code that
it misses the shipping date entirely.

I guess in the end you need to balance these priorities and hope you will have
time for a refactor after the product has shipped.

~~~
greenyoda
_" I would argue that crappy developers are more productive 'initially' but in
the longer term may end up with unmanageable code bases that will slow them
down."_

I agree that their productivity will suffer in the long term (if their
business lasts that long). However, my guess is that even the initial cut of
the code will take longer to get right. Hastily-written crappy code may be
faster to write, but it's probably going to take significantly longer to debug
than clean, refactored code. And quick and dirty fixes on top of dirty code
can frequently break more things than they fix.

